# Acerca dos dialetos portugueses



## JotaPB

Estive dando uma ouvida nos registros sonoros do Instituto Camões sobre os dialetos portugueses, e percebi que a grande maioria dos informantes são pessoas idosas. Eu gostaria de saber se hoje em dia ainda há jovens que falem as variedades dialetais tal como mostrado nos links do Instituto. Eu, por exemplo, poderia encontrar algum jovem açoriano falando desse jeito:

http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/hlp/geografia/som73.html

ou os jovens já falam seguindo o dialeto da região de Lisboa? 

Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Nas ilhas os sotaques regionais ainda são normais. Tenho mais dúvidas em relação aos dialetos rurais do continente, especialmente os do interior norte, que tinham caraterísticas muito únicas, mas parecem estar a extinguir-se rapidamente.


----------



## englishmania

Não sei se usariam o mesmo vocabulário, mas certamente falariam com a pronúncia típica dos Açores, ou melhor da ilha de S. Miguel, visto que há diferenças de ilha para ilha.
Como sou do continente, não sei/não posso ajudar mais.


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu também acho que o que muda de umas gerações para as outras é essencialmente o vocabulário. A pronúncia talvez sofra influência da escolarização e dos _media, _mas de forma muito mais gradual, e talvez dentro de certos «limites» (isto da minha experiência de completo leigo na matéria).


Por isso, felizmente, a pronúncia de S. Miguel deve esta ótima, isto é, quase incompreensível.


----------



## Alentugano

JotaPB said:


> ou os jovens já falam seguindo o dialeto da região de Lisboa?
> 
> Obrigado


Os jovens estão muito expostos a todo o género de _mass_ _media, _que geralmente veicula o dialeto/sotaque da capital portuguesa (antigamente o mais prestigiado era o de Coimbra). E mesmo os pais e até muitos professores incentivam as crianças a aprender e falar como se fala em Lisboa e repreendem-nos se usam expressões e pronúncia regionais, ajudando a criar uma espécie de preconceito contra os dialetos e sotaques regionais. No interior, as pessoas são muitas vezes julgadas pelo seu sotaque e dialeto, associando-se o falar regional a falta de instrução e de cultura, geralmente quem tem um nível de educação mais elevado, tenta falar usando o dialeto e sotaque de Lisboa.
Respondendo à sua pergunta, sim, cada vez mais os jovens falam seguindo o dialeto da região de Lisboa e quando não o fazem podem ser discriminados por isso.


----------



## JotaPB

Alentugano said:


> Os jovens estão muito expostos a todo o género de _mass_ _media, _que geralmente veicula o dialeto/sotaque da capital portuguesa (antigamente o mais prestigiado era o de Coimbra). E mesmo os pais e até muitos professores incentivam as crianças a aprender e falar como se fala em Lisboa e repreendem-nos se usam expressões e pronúncia regionais, ajudando a criar uma espécie de preconceito contra os dialetos e sotaques regionais. No interior, as pessoas são muitas vezes julgadas pelo seu sotaque e dialeto, associando-se o falar regional a falta de instrução e de cultura, geralmente quem tem um nível de educação mais elevado, tenta falar usando o dialeto e sotaque de Lisboa.
> Respondendo à sua pergunta, sim, cada vez mais os jovens falam seguindo o dialeto da região de Lisboa e quando não o fazem podem ser discriminados por isso.



Triste que parte da riqueza dialetal da língua portuguesa esteja se perdendo.


----------



## Portvcale

Aacaba por ser natural esse fenómeno, também porque tudo está cada vez mais próximo, há muita mobilidade, muita mistura.


----------



## Alentugano

JotaPB said:


> Triste que parte da riqueza dialetal da língua portuguesa esteja se perdendo.


Também acho, Jota. Até certo ponto coincido com Portucale, este é um fenómeno um pouco natural e até algo universal, e que está relacionado com globalização do mundo actual. Mas também não deixa de ser uma questão de mentalidades. Eu tenho lido que em alguns países os sotaques e dialetos regionais estão a começar a ser valorizados/prestigiados. Já em Portugal, se algum apresentador de telejornal tentasse falar com sotaque alentejano, tenho quase a certeza de que seria imediatamente "convidado" (leia-se forçado) a mudar para o pronúncia considerada padrão...


----------



## marta12

....se chegasse alguma vez a ser apresentador, pois seria eliminado nas audições.
Uma pena, mas nós em mentalidades deixamos muito a desejar.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> ....se chegasse alguma vez a ser apresentador, pois seria eliminado nas audições.
> Uma pena, mas nós em mentalidades deixamos muito a desejar.



Sim, infelizmente tenho de concordar. E isso, como é óbvio, reflecte-se também no uso da própria língua...


----------



## Istriano

JotaPB said:


> Triste que parte da riqueza dialetal da língua portuguesa esteja se perdendo.





> português europeu, onde a redução do vocalismo é associado com «cultura» e pertença à elite



http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/controversias.php


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Também acho, Jota. Até certo ponto coincido com Portucale, este é um fenómeno um pouco natural e até algo universal, e que está relacionado com globalização do mundo actual. Mas também não deixa de ser uma questão de mentalidades. Eu tenho lido que em alguns países os sotaques e dialetos regionais estão a começar a ser valorizados/prestigiados. Já em Portugal, se algum apresentador de telejornal tentasse falar com sotaque alentejano, tenho quase a certeza de que seria imediatamente "convidado" (leia-se forçado) a mudar para o pronúncia considerada padrão...



Que estranho, na TVE tem apresentadores com o sotaque _seseante _das Ilhas Canárias e os que usam o sotaque andaluz culto.
No atual governo espanhol há pelo menos dois ministros _seseantes_. 

Entendo muito melhor pessoas do Norte de Portugal (Filipa Azevedo, Rui Andrade) do que os lisboetas.
É uma pena o sotaque mais consonantal ser o sotaque padrão.


----------



## Alandria

Istriano said:


> Que estranho, na TVE tem apresentadores com o sotaque _seseante _das Ilhas Canárias e os que usam o sotaque andaluz culto.
> No atual governo espanhol há pelo menos dois ministros _seseantes_.
> 
> Entendo muito melhor pessoas do Norte de Portugal (Filipa Azevedo, Rui Andrade) do que os lisboetas.
> É uma pena o sotaque mais consonantal ser o sotaque padrão.



É verdade, uma pena mesmo. Também entendo perfeitamente os sotaques do Norte de Portugal e até mesmo aquele do sul (Alentejo) do que esse sotaque "quase de língua eslava" dos lisboetas que comem TODAS as vogais.


----------



## marta12

Talvez já nem os portugueses se lembrem, mas quando Cavaco Silva chegou a Primeiro Ministro todos faziam troça da seu sotaque algarvio, já para não falar do Presidente da República Ramalho Eanes de quem ainda hoje se faz troça e que bem tem tentado disfarçar o seu sotaque Beirão.

No entanto, o sotaque do Norte de Portugal é o que mais se mantém, porque os do Norte, principalmente as gentes do Porto têm um considerável orgulho no seu sotaque e gostam de manter as diferenças com Lisboa.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> No entanto, o sotaque do Norte de Portugal é o que mais se mantém, porque os do Norte, principalmente as gentes do Porto têm um considerável orgulho no seu sotaque e gostam de manter as diferenças com Lisboa.


 Concordo mais uma vez. 
Eu próprio já dei por mim a "disfarçar" o meu sotaque alentejano em Lisboa!  Não havia necessidade!


----------



## marta12

Não, não havia necessidade, Alentugano 
O sotaque alentejano é dos mais bonitos do país.


----------



## JotaPB

Não sei se eu seria discriminado pelo meu sotaque aqui no Brasil. Talvez alguns achassem cômico (não sei exatamente o porquê, mas as outras regiões tendem a ver assim o sotaque nordestino), mas à diferença de Portugal, o Brasil não tem oficialmente um dialeto padrão.


----------



## Outsider

Portugal também não tem _oficialmente_ um dialeto padrão. Acontece apenas que o dialeto da capital tem maior prestígio que os outros.


----------



## Istriano

O sotaque de William e Fátima se parece com o sotaque brasiliense. Nada de chiado carioca ou r paulista, nada de ditongações paulistanas ou cariocas...


----------



## pfaa09

Houve um tempo em Portugal em que o ensino obrigatório não existia, tudo aquilo que se sabia e a forma como se falava passava de gerações em gerações.
Ainda é um pouco assim, mas com a implantação do ensino obrigatório até ao 12º ano, começou a existir uma mistura entre aquilo que se aprende no seio familiar e o que se aprende na escola. A leitura passou a acompanhar de forma mais efectiva os estudantes e não só.
Hoje em dia a pronúncia do português está um pouco mais nivelada, mas mesmo assim, conseguimos diferenciar bem certas regiões.
Acho que nunca se falará como em Lisboa no resto do país, acho uma utopia.
Cada região tem os seus termos e pronúncia própria.
Concordo que se vá ajustando ao longo dos tempos, mas igual em todo o país, acho improvável.
Uma coisa que se alterou de forma significativa foi o uso do *v* em vez do *b *no norte de Portugal. Não a escrever mas a falar.
A 'berdade' em vez de verdade; 'berde' em vez de verde, e por aí fora...
O ensino obrigatório até ao 12º ano contribuiu muito para isso, assim como os estudantes terem de sair da sua área de residência para irem para faculdades onde têm vagas.
Outra coisa que se alterou foi a política de colocação dos professores nas escolas. Antigamente os professores eram colocados na sua área de residência e actualmente podem ir leccionar do sul para o norte e ilhas e vice-versa. A grande maioria fala de forma correcta, mas certos sotaques não se conseguem apagar.
Temos aqui um conjunto de situações significativas para estas alterações.


----------

